# Test broadband speed?



## selfbuilder (17 Jan 2008)

What is the best method of testing your broadband speed.  When I test with speedtest.net I get way different results than when I test with eircom's speed test.  I am on eircom 2mb.  My Line Attenuation (dB) is 49 and my SN Margin (dB) is 12 but this varies alot.  My last test with speedtest.net was 1702kbps and with eircom speed test was 1261kbps.  Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2008)

I find www.irishisptest.com pretty good for a quick analysis.


----------

